
Whale 'swallows' sea lion: 'It was a once-in-a-lifetime event' - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/newsbeat-49161923
======
geoah
> "The whale never actually closed its jaws around the sea lion, so it
> shouldn't have been harmed. Very scared, I'm sure, but not harmed."

According to the photographer the sea lion most likely just swam away as the
whale didn't even close its mouth, which makes this an annoyingly click-baity
title ("swallows").

~~~
theandrewbailey
Mind the sarcastic quotes in the title.

------
BuildTheRobots
In most instances, being eaten alive is a "once-in-a-lifetime event"...

------
ben509
Typical. The sea lion was just asking a few questions and trying to have a
polite discussion.

------
leesec
Yeah this is cool but more like "Whale accidentally surfaces with mouth open
where sea lion happens to be"

Humpback whale throats are about the size of a grapefruit and they eat mostly
krill.

------
happytoexplain
This is a perfect candidate for editing the title for accuracy on HN. I was
absolutely shocked until I read past the clickbait headline.

------
andyidsinga
so, I've been near sea lions on the Oregon coast - the males can be large and
many 100s of pounds (bigger than actual Lions!) and rather intimidating. This
picture of the whale's mouth with a sea lion in it really puts into
perspective how big the whale is.

